# Barcellona - Real Madrid: 22 Marzo 2015 ore 21. Tv Fox Sports



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

El Clasico. Barcellona - Real Madrid, sfida per la vetta della Liga. La partita si disputerà Domenica 22 Marzo 2015 alle ore 21 al Camp Nou di Barcellona.

I catalani guidano la Liga con un punto di vantaggio sul Real Madrid. La squadra di Luis Enrique, dopo un periodo di appannamento, sembra lanciata. Il Real, invece, sta attraversando un periodo molto difficile. Ed Ancelotti è in discussione. 


Dove vedere Barcellona - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta su Fox Sports (Sky e Premium) a partire dalle ore 21 di Domenica 22 Marzo 2015


A seguire, informazioni e commenti


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2015)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia Ancelotti rischia di rimanere con un pugno di mosche quest'anno

Contro l'Atletico, per me, escono

Se perdono contro il Barca, dicono addio alla Liga imo
Sarebbe una stagione fallimentare


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2015)

grandissima partita,potrebbe fare la differenza Messi,se ripetera' la prestazione mostruosa di mercoledi' scorso contro il City


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Milo (21 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Ancelotti rischia di rimanere con un pugno di mosche quest'anno
> 
> Contro l'Atletico, per me, escono
> 
> ...



te l'accetteresti un secondo posto in campionato e i quarti di Champions se l'anno prima ti faccio vincere di tutto e di più?

io a occhi chiusi


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


>





Però preferisco questi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però preferisco questi.



Avoglia! E di molto!

Cmq quando torna James Rodriguez?


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

mi aspetto una prova di forza del Real simile a quella di Monaco, credo che se interpretano la partita nello stesso modo possono vincere tranquillamente, nel calcio la proprietà transitiva non esiste, il Barca giocherà per fare la partita e questo potrebbe portarli ad esporsi in modo suicida alle ripartenze del Real, oltretutto son tornati Modric e Ramos ed già un'altra squadra. Credo che per il Barca stasera sarà più determinante la vena di Neymar che di Messi il quale me lo immagino già triplicato ad ogni pallone che toccherà.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Marzo 2015)

Stasera si vedrà grande calcio. Altro che la nostra ridicola serie a! Forza Carletto! Luigi Enrico mi sta troppo sulle palle.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Marzo 2015)

Tifo spudoratamente Real,il Barça non lo reggo! Mi dispiace di essere fuori e non potere vedere questa partita,ogni tanto mi piacerebbe rifarmi gli occhi col calcio vero,quello che è spettacolo.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

up


----------



## andre (22 Marzo 2015)

Vince il Barca


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Marzo 2015)

BARCELLONA-REAL MADRID ; Formazioni Ufficiali 

BARCELLONA (4-3-3): Bravo, Dani Alves, Pique, Mathieu, Jordi Alba, Rakitic, Mascherano, Iniesta, Neymar, Messi, Suarez.
A disposizione: Ter Stegen, Bartra, Adriano, Busquets, Rafinha, Xavi, Pedro. All. Luis Enrique.

REAL MADRID (4-3-3): Casillas, Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Kroos, Modric, Isco, Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo.
A disposizione: Keylor Navas, Arbeloa, Varane, Lucas Silva, Illarramendi, Jesé, Hernandez. All. Ancelotti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2015)

madonna che scenario!!!!

l'anno scorso ho visto il camp nou dal vivo, ma vederlo strapieno sarà uno spettacolo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

*Godiamocela 

*


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Traversa di Ronaldo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Gol clamoroso mangiato da Cristina


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Che bestia Marcelo comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Mathieu... stacco di testa e 1-0 Farsa


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Finita


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Gol del nato vecchio Mathieu

1-0 Barça


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Assist di chi??????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

Subire un gol del genere dal Barcellona....mado!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol del nato vecchio Mathieu
> 
> 1-0 Barça



Il curioso caso di Bejamin Maethium


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

Giallo pesante per Pepe


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)

Jeremy


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Certo che Ancelotti perdere la Liga con Luigi Enrico come avversario....


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Che somaro Neymar


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Pareggio di Ronaldo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Pareggio di Ronaldo dopo che Robinho (alias Neymar) si è mangiato il 2-0 
Clamoroso!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Magia di tacco di Benzema!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

Che assist meraviglioso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Aahahah dopo che l'asino Nerymar ha sbagliato gol


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2015)

discreto gol del Real


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

la sportivita di Neymar


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Pepe mai una volta che lo uccidessero veramente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

Dominio Real.

Gol regolarissimo mi pare

EDIT: Era fuorigioco


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Ma che razza di fuorigioco hanno fischiato??


----------



## Gianni23 (22 Marzo 2015)

Gol regolare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Era fuorigioco Ronaldo che poi ha spizzato.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Gol annullato a mio parere giustamente, Ronaldo fuorigioco attivo. Gol mangiato da Bale.


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

Barca imbarazzante, può prendere gol ad ogni contropiede, me l'aspettavo però


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Gran bella partita... ottimo real che non merita il pareggio


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Primo tempo sontuoso di Modric, era mancato tantissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo tempo sontuoso di Modric, era mancato tantissimo.



Infatti.. c'è un differenza ENORME con il Real delle settimane scorsa.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Marzo 2015)

un bel real madrid, nettamente superiore. Gol di contropiede meraviglioso! Benzema é un grande! troppo sottovalutato secondo me...


----------



## Torros (22 Marzo 2015)

Modric, Marcelo, Benzema sontuosi anche Ronaldo ha fatto il suo. Messi invece completamente nullo, forse oggi si è dimenticato di prendere il GH .


----------



## Torros (22 Marzo 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> un bel real madrid, nettamente superiore. Gol di contropiede meraviglioso! Benzema é un grande! troppo sottovalutato secondo me...



per me è il miglior centravanti al mondo, certamente il più adatto per il gioco del Real.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Il Barcellona rimpiangerà tutta la notte quel possibile 2-0 mancato da Neymar. Clasico bellissimo finora, ma Real troppo superiore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Marzo 2015)

Comunque l'importanza delle sovrapposizioni di Marcelo(e anche Carvalho) e immensa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo tempo sontuoso di Modric, era mancato tantissimo.


Mi hai anticipato. Migliore in campo fino ad ora, davanti poi come al solito devastanti: Benzema assist illogico, Ronaldo bomber come sempre, soltanto Bale un po' in ombra rispetto agli altri due ma per un nulla non ha fatto lui il 2-1.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2015)

Neymar sta facendo schifo ma pure Messi non che abbia fatto chissà cosa...Iniesta pare quasi finito...Piquè e Mathieu non valgono più di Rami-Mexes sinceramente. Marcelo è un ala pura,fortissimo...Benzema è il centravanti più forte del mondo assieme a quello dell'altra squadra,Suarez,a mio parere il migliore del Barca nel primo tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Neymar sta facendo schifo ma pure Messi non che abbia fatto chissà cosa...Iniesta pare quasi finito...Piquè e Mathieu non valgono più di Rami-Mexes sinceramente. Marcelo è un ala pura,fortissimo...Benzema è il centravanti più forte del mondo assieme a quello dell'altra squadra,*Suarez*,a mio parere il migliore del Barca nel primo tempo.


Sacrificato, veramente sacrificato nel Barcellona. Dovrebbe essere lui il centro del gioco di una squadra ma se devi continuare a puntare su Messi non prenderlo Suarez, spendi quegli 80 milioni per centrocampo e difesa piuttosto.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sacrificato, veramente sacrificato nel Barcellona. Dovrebbe essere lui il centro del gioco di una squadra ma se devi continuare a puntare su Messi non prenderlo Suarez, spendi quegli 80 milioni per centrocampo e difesa piuttosto.


A me pare si sia integrato,ovvio che con gli altri due in campo contemporaneamente non può far gli stessi gol di Liverpool,ma a livello di gioco lo vedo bene. Renderebbe più come seconda punta chiaramente ma vabè...Comunque si,il Barca è ora che compra qualcuno dietro,decisamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Sto Neymar è sempre per terra


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Suarez! Gran gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Finalizzazione fantastica.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Finita dai


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Cosa ha fatto Suarez!?! 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finita dai



Per me se il Farsa non segna il terzo può vincere ancora il Real


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2015)

bella la telecronaca di Di Canio


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Il clasico è sempre la fiera del tuffo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Marzo 2015)

il volto del match è cambiato 2-3 volte, che partita


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Sto Neymar fa pietà. SI vergognasse. Sempre per terra.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Neymar inguardabile. Due gol sbagliati.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Ancora lui Robinho/Neymar


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Messi contro tutti!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Ma basta sto cesso di O'Ney  non ci credo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2015)

Neymar si sta divorando di tutto.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Ma che roba è sto Neymar?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Il Real col secondo gol ha subito una mazzata


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

che numero di suarez


----------



## enne (22 Marzo 2015)

Neymar giustamente applaudito


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

che palla di Leo! Alba spreca ancora il 3-1


----------



## Gianni23 (22 Marzo 2015)

Il Real nel secondo tempo è sparito, potrebbe stare tranquillamente 4-1


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Casillas dice no a Messi


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Che scandalo il Real Madrid...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Adesso pareggiano


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia Messi spadroneggia in mezzo al campo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

ultimo minuto vertiginoso


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

Finita.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2015)

Certo che se Ancelotti perde anche contro Luigi Enrico...


----------



## Gianni23 (22 Marzo 2015)

Il Real è stato molto pericoloso fino al 2-1, poi non è più esistito. Il Barcellona invece ha sprecato molto ma per sua fortuna non l'ha pagato.


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

certo che suarez ha fatto di tutto negli ultimi minuti per far pareggiare il real...


----------



## de sica (22 Marzo 2015)

Il problema non è ancelotti, ma la squadra.. giocatori svogliati e irritanti delle volte


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Da+ 8 a -4... 12 punti persi qualche mese pazzesco.. 

Vabbè dai Ancelotti doveva vincere la decima e ci è riuscito. Ormai ora non ha nulla da chiedere 4 trofei con meta dei giocatori "Prosciugati" mentalmente da Mourinho..


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da+ 8 a -4... 12 punti persi qualche mese pazzesco..
> 
> Vabbè dai Ancelotti doveva vincere la decima e ci è riuscito. Ormai ora non ha nulla da chiedere 4 trofei con meta dei giocatori "Prosciugati" mentalmente da Mourinho..



tifò real mai stato a +8, che sta a dì


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tifò real mai stato a +8, che sta a dì



Sei sicura? C'è stato un periodo che erano a +7 e +8 non ricordo.. era in mezzo a quelle 22 partite di fila


----------



## Renegade (22 Marzo 2015)

Grandissima partita, fatta di calcio vero. Primo tempo in cui si è visto un Barcellona semispento ed un Real in quarta. Dal secondo tempo in poi è stato dominio blaugrana. Tocchi di palla di gran classe, Messi che creava occasioni di continuo, velocità e rapidità di inserimenti, più ovviamente il cannibale Suarez. L'unico difetto è stato Neymar: sì, ha dimostrato di saperci fare tantissimo palla al piede e di dribblare come pochi, ma troppo, troppo egoista e sprecone. Il Real Madrid, comunque, dal gol del numero 9 in poi non si è più visto. Erano come rassegnati, hanno vissuto una partita già finita. Atteggiamento da perdenti, mai visti così. Ronaldo più lucido sotto porta e nei tocchi, ma Leo si è dimostrato superiore soprattutto agendo da dieci, più arretrato e più dedito alla creazione di occasioni. E' come se avesse fatto il minimo sindacale mostrando comunque gran calcio. Vittoria meritatissima del Barcellona. Sempre detto che Ancelotti non è uomo da campionato.


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sei sicura? C'è stato un periodo che erano a +7 e +8 non ricordo.. era in mezzo a quelle 22 partite di fila



ma no  massimo vantaggio + 4


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma no  massimo vantaggio + 4



Ho rivisto le classifica postato sul topic della Liga.. ha ragionatissima sto +8 non è mai esistito. al massimo +4. Ho della polvere sul naso..


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)

Barca   .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2015)

Non concordo con chi dice che il Real ha la pancia piena. Solo Casillas può avercela che è quello più vecchiotto.
I vari Marcelo, Coentrao, Ramos, Benzema sono tutti giovani.
Bale è arrivato da un anno al Real, Ronaldo ha una voglia matta di vincere, Isco, James e Kroos sono venuti quest'anno, Modric mi sembra quello più importante (dopo Ronaldo) nella squadra, Carvajal e Varane sono 92-93.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2015)

E cmq il Real conferma di non essere mai stanco di prendere schiaffi. Stanno buttando al cesso il terzo campionato di fila. Che bravi.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2015)

Neymar ha fatto un primo tempo da 4 ed uno che nel secondo poteva farne 3. E' sempre per terra e davanti alla porta pare Robinho,ma son convinto che in una squadra europea nella quale è lui la star sarebbe il 3° giocatore migliore al mondo.


----------



## Renegade (22 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non concordo con chi dice che il Real ha la pancia piena. Solo Casillas può avercela che è quello più vecchiotto.
> I vari Marcelo, Coentrao, Ramos, Benzema sono tutti giovani.
> Bale è arrivato da un anno al Real, *Ronaldo ha una voglia matta di vincere*, Isco, James e Kroos sono venuti quest'anno, Modric mi sembra quello più importante (dopo Ronaldo) nella squadra, Carvajal e Varane sono 92-93.



Sai bene che sono filo-Real Madridiano in Liga, ma stasera non devo concordare su questo. Ronaldo è stato irritantissimo, troppo tranquillo e sbruffone, come se stesse vincendo 6-0, quando invece stavano prendendo schiaffi. La scena in cui rideva in faccia a Mascherano provocandolo e scherzandoci era da calci nel sedere, davvero. Quanto poi alla voglia di vincere degli altri non si è vista. Dopo il gol di Suarez sono stati dei morti. Devono ringraziare Neymar se è finita solo 2-1. Il brasiliano troppo egoista e sprecone, come ho già detto. Atteggiamento sbagliatissimo del Real Madrid.

Comunque Liga ormai semi-chiusa. Incredibile come i Blancos prendano schiaffi anche da un Barcellona a fine ciclo.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Marzo 2015)

Prepariamoci ai funerali di Ancelotti. Se perde anche il derby non esce vivo da Madrid.
Comunque stasera ci stava perdere, ma, come vanno sottolineati i suoi enormi meriti nella vittoria della decima, e in generale la sua bravura nelle competizioni continentali, va detto purtroppo che questa e la scorsa liga le ha buttate via clamorosamente. Non li sa proprio gestire i campionati nazionali. Ok, ne ha vinti alcuni, ma sono più quelli che ha perso colpevolmente (il primo con la juve, due con noi, uno addirittura col Psg e due a Madrid)...


----------



## Snake (22 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Neymar ha fatto un primo tempo da 4 ed uno che nel secondo poteva farne 3. E' sempre per terra e davanti alla porta pare Robinho,ma son convinto che in una squadra europea nella quale è lui la star sarebbe il 3° giocatore migliore al mondo.



In una squadra dove lui sarebbe la star le attenzioni delle squadre avversarie sarebbero diverse, per il giocatore che è adesso è solo una manna dal cielo che giochi con Messi e aggiungo io Suarez che gli portano via tre uomini, d'altronde basterebbe vedere la dinamica dei gol che segna e di quelli che sbaglia...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non concordo con chi dice che il Real ha la pancia piena. Solo Casillas può avercela che è quello più vecchiotto.
> I vari Marcelo, Coentrao, Ramos, Benzema sono tutti giovani.
> Bale è arrivato da un anno al Real, Ronaldo ha una voglia matta di vincere, Isco, James e Kroos sono venuti quest'anno, Modric mi sembra quello più importante (dopo Ronaldo) nella squadra, Carvajal e Varane sono 92-93.



Ma infatti sembra strano anche a me. Un ciclo che dura un anno ?


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2015)

comunque io per un'ora ho visto solo una squadra in campo, piano con le sentenze, l'impressione è che se giocavano sta partita fra due settimane finiva come all'andata. Il Real è sparito nel momento in cui è sparito Modric che ha giocato un primo tempo sulla stratosfera, probabilmente non ha ancora i 90 minuti di intensità che una partita del genere richiede, chiaro che poi il gol di Suarez c'ha messo il carico da 90. La squadra dei primi 60 minuti forse non vincerà la liga perchè a sto punto non dipende più da loro ma in champions occhio, in un mese cambiano tante cose.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Marzo 2015)

Vai Carletto ! 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non concordo con chi dice che il Real ha la pancia piena. Solo Casillas può avercela che è quello più vecchiotto.
> I vari Marcelo, Coentrao, Ramos, Benzema sono tutti giovani.
> Bale è arrivato da un anno al Real, Ronaldo ha una voglia matta di vincere, *Isco, James e Kroos sono venuti quest'anno,* Modric mi sembra quello più importante (dopo Ronaldo) nella squadra, Carvajal e Varane sono 92-93.



Il problema è proprio questo, hanno cambiato troppo quando non serviva, solo per fare i belli in estate, hanno venduto il loro secondo giocatore più forte senza un motivo valido.

Tipico del Real.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2015)

La cosa che veramente sconvolge è che il Real continui a giocare con quei due centrali pietosi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2015)

Certo che nel 2015 il Real si è davvero perso, per carità ce lo ricordiamo pure noi che Carletto in inverno fa sempre malaccio salvo poi rinascere in primavera (cosa che ci è costata almeno 2 campionati) ma qui è davvero strano questo crollo vista la rosa di cui dispone il Real..
Non mi stupirei che a breve Pippo usasse sta scusa per autocelebrarsi:
"Eh vedete che anche Carlo fatica col Real, quell'amichevole purtroppo ha gravato sulla stagione di entrambi, abbiamo tolto sicurezza al Real ma è stato uno sforzo che ci è costato 4 mesi di sconfitte immeritate"


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Marzo 2015)

Isco non è stato acquistato quest'anno.

Detto questo, il Madrid dall'inizio dell'anno sta pagando le assenze pesanti che hanno fatto saltare l'equilibrio che Carlo aveva trovato a gran fatica e soprattutto l'ambiente infuocato che si è venuto a creare a causa di un ammasso di imbecilli.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2015)

Pensavo che con "Robben assomiglia a Cerci" di averle sentite tutte, invece ieri ho sentito Marco Civoli dire:

"Messi si muove come Dybala".


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei che a breve Pippo usasse sta scusa per autocelebrarsi:
> "Eh vedete che anche Carlo fatica col Real, quell'amichevole purtroppo ha gravato sulla stagione di entrambi, abbiamo tolto sicurezza al Real ma è stato uno sforzo che ci è costato 4 mesi di sconfitte immeritate"



Il nostro Somaro la scusa la sta già usando: "Anche gli allenatori esperti stanno soffrendo" e mi sa che si riferisce proprio ad Ancelotti


----------



## Torros (23 Marzo 2015)

cmq Suarez è un grande giocatore come un Cavani, un Benzema, un Falcao etc.
Ma non potrò mai considerarlo un fuoriclasse per un paio di ragioni:
-e' esploso tardi
-poche stagioni ad alto livello
-in premier l'anno scorso ha conseguito la ridicola cifra di 0 gol contro le big di Premier, e l'anno prima non fece molto meglio. In generale ha segnato pochi gol contro le big d'inghilterrà. Di fatto questa è forse la prima vera grande stagione(in realtà mezza) che fa ad alto livello. Sempre se poi per qualcuno "alto livello" significhi segnare tripplette contro il Norwitch e squadre da retrocessione di quel tipo. 
Benzema, Lewandoski, Aguero, Cavani e i centravanti di quella caratura decidono le grande partite da quando avevano 20 anni. 

Grande giocatore ma non un fuoriclasse, perché nei momenti decisivi è quasi sempre stato un zero, anche ieri oltre al gol non ha fatto molto, l'unico torneo veramente rilevante è stata la coppa america del 2010, ma per quanto mi riguarda la carriera in nazionale è decisamente meno rilevante di quella nei club, è per me rappresenta una piccola percentuale nella valutazione della grandezza di un giocatore.


----------



## Torros (23 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Grandissima partita, fatta di calcio vero. Primo tempo in cui si è visto un Barcellona semispento ed un Real in quarta. Dal secondo tempo in poi è stato dominio blaugrana. Tocchi di palla di gran classe, Messi che creava occasioni di continuo, velocità e rapidità di inserimenti, più ovviamente il cannibale Suarez. L'unico difetto è stato Neymar: sì, ha dimostrato di saperci fare tantissimo palla al piede e di dribblare come pochi, ma troppo, troppo egoista e sprecone. Il Real Madrid, comunque, dal gol del numero 9 in poi non si è più visto. Erano come rassegnati, hanno vissuto una partita già finita. Atteggiamento da perdenti, mai visti così. Ronaldo più lucido sotto porta e nei tocchi, ma Leo si è dimostrato superiore soprattutto agendo da dieci, più arretrato e più dedito alla creazione di occasioni. E' come se avesse fatto il minimo sindacale mostrando comunque gran calcio. Vittoria meritatissima del Barcellona. Sempre detto che Ancelotti non è uomo da campionato.



mah io non ho visto niente del genere in Messi, ha trovato le praterie e le ha sfruttate, ma finché c'era una certa organizzazione tattica nel Real, non ha visto boccia, come tutti gli altri del resto.


----------



## Snake (23 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore ma non un fuoriclasse, perché nei momenti decisivi è quasi sempre stato un zero, anche ieri oltre al gol non ha fatto molto, l'unico torneo veramente rilevante è stata la coppa america del 2010, ma per quanto mi riguarda la carriera in nazionale è decisamente meno rilevante di quella nei club, è per me rappresenta una piccola percentuale nella valutazione della grandezza di un giocatore.



devo dire che sono d'accordo, per me è un pochino ignorante, ieri nel finale ha commesso degli orrori in fase di rifinitura da mani nei capelli, due o tre volte col Barca che poteva mettere i chiodi sulla bara ha pasticciato da solo regalando palla al Real che a momenti andava in porta. 



Torros ha scritto:


> mah io non ho visto niente del genere in Messi, ha trovato le praterie e le ha sfruttate, ma finché c'era una certa organizzazione tattica nel Real, non ha visto boccia, come tutti gli altri del resto.



ecco appunto, ieri hai avuto una prova della fine che farebbe Messi contro il Bayern come del resto tutto il Barca, cosa ti dicevo settimana scorsa? Che se si gioca a ritmi alti sta squadra va in bambola, così è stato per un'ora finchè Modric non è scoppiato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> cmq Suarez è un grande giocatore come un Cavani, un Benzema, un Falcao etc.
> Ma non potrò mai considerarlo un fuoriclasse per un paio di ragioni:
> -e' esploso tardi
> -poche stagioni ad alto livello
> ...


D'accordo, infatti per me i fuoriclasse sono due, Messi e Ronaldo, gli altri che hai citato son campioni, chi più chi meno dell'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, infatti per me i fuoriclasse sono due, Messi e Ronaldo, gli altri che hai citato son campioni, chi più chi meno dell'altro.



Sono d'accordo anch'io. Stessa cosa vale ovviamente per Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Torros (24 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo anch'io. Stessa cosa vale ovviamente per Ibrahimovic.


Ibra non è ai livelli di quei due semplicemente per limiti di rapidità che non li permettono di incidere in Europa, dove questa qualità conta molto di più della tecnica. Ma come giocatore in se è chiaramente di un altro livello rispetto a Saurez, se non avesse quel limite della velocità sarebbe se non altro vicino a quei due.
se dovessi fare una classifica sui migliori centravanti al mondo per rendimento, sarebbe cosi:
Ibra
Benzema
Aguero

questi 3 sono da anni al top, Suarez per me è inferiore anche a Cavani, superiore per tecnica, ma inferiore come carriera, incisività e continuità.


----------

